

Google's Offline Maps Undercuts Its Connected Vision - joejohnson
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2388235,00.asp

======
sgentle
I suppose building architecture for the always-connected future while still
supporting the situation at present is out of the question, eh?

It seems clear to me that Chrome OS is intended to work offline anyway, so
even if Google were spellbound by the no-hedging-your-bets fairy, I'm not sure
that this would be a convincing demonstration of its power.

~~~
anigbrowl
Perhaps, but at present offline functionality is extremely limited. Getting
stuck somewhere with no reception often transformed my Chromebook into an
elegant paperweight.

------
jordo37
Seems like Mark is pointing out a tension, but instead of complimenting Google
on responding to real needs - cross border travel, the benefit of being able
to use your phone while doing activites out of reception like hiking or
boating - he takes issue with the conflicting belief that ultimately serve the
end user.

------
Krylez
I suppose HTML 5 offline caching undercuts connectivity as well.

------
rajpaul
The article is making a mountain out of a mole hill.

I'll use this feature when I cross the boarder because data roaming costs are
expensive and finding wifi isn't always convenient.

